# Do you know the inverted triangle?



## Budo Jake (Feb 5, 2014)

Victor Estima is a master of it!

http://www.budovideos.com/blog/inte...ial&utm_content=giguide&utm_campaign=budoblog


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 9, 2014)

Legend of everything with inverted in the title of technique


----------

